# Black Walnut, My First Slingshot



## biggamehunter96 (Nov 19, 2012)

As promised in my introduction, here are some pictures of my very first slingshot that I just finished. It's made out of black walnut using Bill Hays "Patriot" template. I made it fairly thick, just under 1 1/4", fearing that it may break since it's not a natural. I cut it out of a 2" thick plank that my neighbor was about to throw away. I doubled up Theraband gold that I cut a 25mm-20mm taper on, and used some leather I had laying around to make a pouch. The finish is just linseed oil and beeswax. I haven't shot it yet, but can't wait to get out there and test it out.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

looks awsome man!
just a little thing the band grooves on the fork are queit deep which may weaken the fork
but other than that that is one fine ss for your first
well done and welcome


----------



## biggamehunter96 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I went a little deeper than I intended too with the band grooves. But, inside the grooves it's still .90" thick so I'm hoping it'll be okay.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great job. Walnut is sturdy stuff. I think you'll be OK


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

bang up job man, looks great.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice great job


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! That is a fantastic looking shooter, not even taking into account it's your 1st. Well done.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful Job !


----------



## biggamehunter96 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the positive responses!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a lovely bit of kit, mate. Well done.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Great start buddy. that would like to start with the right foot

Muy chula!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that's a great job! You nailed it pretty good.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great job buddy! Wonderful first slingshot!!! You are off to a great start


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes very nice looking slingshot, that walnut looks great!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks crazy good my friend. Really nice work.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Great job alrighty. Gotta love the walnut.

I was eyeing off some naturals in a walnut grove tother day. Trouble is, in these latitudes at this time of year, if you cut a branch the tree can bleed to death....I know this from bitter experience. ....but come autumn I will be back!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow fantastic work on your first one, i like it


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

looks relly good i hope that it shoots well.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful catty ,, but i would be weary of using double bands on it , i have known of peoples solid wood catty forks snapping from the pressure , if your using anything upto .44cal lead ( 11mm ish ) then single bands are adequet


----------



## biggamehunter96 (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a little time to shoot it today using marbles and some 1/2" steel, no problems at all, it shot very well. Thanks to everyone again for the positive feedback.


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You did that one justice Man! Beautiful piece.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> Beautiful catty ,, but i would be weary of using double bands on it , i have known of peoples solid wood catty forks snapping from the pressure , if your using anything upto .44cal lead ( 11mm ish ) then single bands are adequet


I'll second that...with some sadness...I'd made a similar one ( http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_733/tn_gallery_5713_733_138867.jpg ) and in very hard oak I thought it was pretty indestructible. It was til I put some double bands on it...one fork hit and it was history... I was very surprised


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I've had similar happen to me ruthie. Oaks long grain has its weaknesses and every piece of wood has its potential weakness we cannot see in the structure.


----------

